# OH BABY Picture's of the lifecycle of eggs to froglets



## Kiari43

I never thought my frogs would breed! I have 2 males and a female in the viv and assumed since they were not in a pair that nothing would happen. Hop forward from March to Tonight....I saw all three of them acting affectionate on a leaf, I went to feed them 2 hours later and there are EGGS there! Should I just leave them alone? Take them out? They a Blue Sips and 2 males 1 female?


----------



## elmoisfive

Regardless of whether you are planning to hatch out the eggs yourself or let the frogs transport the tadpoles to water, you should allow them to remain in the viv for 24-48 hours. This will give the male(s) adequate time to fertilize them.

Some info about egg care can be found here...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17845

Good luck and let us know how things are going.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks! Both males seem to be taking turns on the leaf now?

Here are some shots!


----------



## elmoisfive

Looks good so far. The frogs may be simply keeping the eggs moist at this point in time because they look like they are probably already fertilized (it's hard to tell from photos).

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

I just looked at the eggs this morning and they are turning to half lighter color and the other half (of each egg) is staying black. From what I read this is a good sign! Unless someone tells me differently I am going to keep them in the Viv and pray for tads! I will take another picture tonight 

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated as this is my first set of eggs.


----------



## DaFrogMan

Unless you really want to see the parents taking care of the clutch, I would suggest removing them a couple of days after you found them. I have tried letting my 2.1 Azureus take care of the eggs and I haven't gotten any tadpoles that way.


----------



## Derailz

Congratulations, now the real fun begins!


----------



## Kiari43

DaFrogMan said:


> Unless you really want to see the parents taking care of the clutch, I would suggest removing them a couple of days after you found them. I have tried letting my 2.1 Azureus take care of the eggs and I haven't gotten any tadpoles that way.


Oh really?! I was hoping they would be alright as it doesnt seem the males are agrressive towords them. Really all 3 frogs get along great. Im so confused about what to do now. I dont want to take their babies away, is that wrong?


----------



## elmoisfive

Removal of eggs is only necessary in the case of inappropriate parental care (examples being letting the eggs dry out or mold over), egg eating behavior (sometimes exhibited when multiple females are present) or if you have viv inhabitants such as snails that like frog eggs for a snack.

There is no harm to removing them anyway with most PDFS (obligate egg feeders being an exception).

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Sounds like I can keep them in there then and at any sight of things going downhill I will remove them. This is all so exciting for a first timer. I just hope I can catch the tads once they get in the water?


----------



## elmoisfive

Tads require a relatively shallow level of water so even very small sources of water will be used for deposition. You will find that a turkey baster can prove to be quite helpful in removing tadpoles from water pools...you just have to be gentle with your suction action.

If you have a removable water dish then you can pull it out of the viv and decant the tads that way as well.

One point to remember if you are going to remove deposited tadpoles from the viv is to avoid any temperature shock in the process. I deal with this issue given that vivs tend to run a few degrees higher than the surrounding room by placing a container with water inside the viv for a few hours, then removing that temperature equilibrated water and using it to dispense the tadpoles into…

Tinc tads tend to be fairly sluggish right after hatching so don’t be alarmed if they don’t show a lot of movement at first…

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks so much Bill!


----------



## Kiari43

Okay Day 3 update. How are these looking? The darker one is without Flash and lighter ones are with Flash.


----------



## elmoisfive

Somewhat difficult to tell from the photos but it would appear that the center egg is developing at a minimum. Do you see a line/ridge beginning to form on egg(s)? If so that is the developing tadpole.

Good luck. At a minimum they are not going bad from their appearance.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Great Thanks! I sometimes think I see a line, but its really hard to tell, especially being my first time. There are 2 more eggs a little further down the leaf. Glad to hear that they dont appear to be going bad! This is their first clutch.


----------



## Kiari43

YIPEE! I have an awesome update!! All six are still growing  

See the Day 5 pictures  

All 6 eggs can be seen from this angle









Closer shot of 4









Little further away










1 Proud papa!









Mama and 2nd proud papa And eggs in background...









And finally just a funn shot of mama being camera shy :lol:


----------



## elmoisfive

Awesome news and congratulations!!! I was pretty sure they were all good but it's hard to tell sometimes.

Good luck with them and thanks for sharing the journey with us. I remember my first eggs and the excitement/worry that came with them.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Im so shocked that all the eggs from the very first clustch are doing so well!

Thanks for sharing in my excitement!!


----------



## Kiari43

I know there are not a lot of people chatting on this thread, but it is getting a lot of views so I figured I would add todays Photo. 

They changed so much in just 24 hours!

Here is Day 6


----------



## Kiari43

Oh by the way, I have decided to let the papa's do their duty and after the eggs hatch (crossing fingers)I will allow them to move the Tads to the water. So now my only duty is to make sure there is only one pool. I have a rock pool, but there are also areas with standing water in some parts of the tank. I need to get those taken care f so the only option is the rock pool.


----------



## Kiari43

New Pictures! Day 9 and they all still look good! Cant wait to see them move around in their eggs for the first time, should be any day now!

























Papa said no more pics today  He jumped to cover them.


----------



## c'est ma

Kiari,

You're right; I'm one who's just been lurking, not posting, 'cause I know nothing about tincs. But I'm sharing your excitement and wanted to let you know how great your pics are! Please keep up the installments.  I love the "camera shy" shots as well! 

Congrats!


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks! I know people are looking cause the views are getting up there so I just want to keep everyone posted! Its so exciting for me! And if it helps anyone else to see the process than I am happy 

AND Tonight I saw one of them move inside the egg! It is the one hardest to see in most pics. he/she jumped and jolted for about 6 seconds then went back to "sleep" I seriously can't keep my eyes off them!


----------



## Kiari43

Okay Day 11!!! Im so anxious for these little guys to hatch! They are moving around in their eggs though so that is good. Not until I uploaded these pictures did I notice a great development...EYES!!!!!

Check em out


----------



## sbreland

They're close...probably another couple of days at the most. My leuc eggs looked like that yesterday morning and by the time I got home this AM all were hatched out, so it's almost time!


----------



## dragonfrog

> So now my only duty is to make sure there is only one pool. I have a rock pool, but there are also areas with standing water in some parts of the tank. I need to get those taken care f so the only option is the rock pool.


I am not an expert by any means, so all you experts correct me if I am wrong, but would it not be better to have several areas of water for the parents to deposit the eggs in? All six eggs in one pond could be bad. Some tads are canabals (sp) they will eat each others toes and legs. The parents will select different pools of water for each tad. So keep the other pools that you have, do not get rid of them.


----------



## c'est ma

I'm no expert either, but according to one of our great new care sheets:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19795

"Tadpoles [of azureus & tincs] can be raised communally or individually. If raised communally, it should be noted that these species do exhibit hormone limiting."


----------



## Kiari43

Oh I just want them all in one location because I plan to move them and hand raise them individually. Right now the Rock pool is the only source of standing water so hopefully they will be easier for me to find and remove. I just might leave 1 in there so the parents can continue their journey too


----------



## dragonfrog

Oh, I understand. In that case, I would do the same thing. All in one location is easier to remove. Congrats. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Kiari43

Im a bit worried, today is day 16 and they still have not hatched. Movement is less but still there. Gills are almost all inside the bodies. If they dont break out on their own, when do I interrupt and get them out of the eggs?


----------



## elmoisfive

I wouldn't be worried. They will start straightening out if they haven't already done so and that means they are close to hatching. The male usually knows when it is time to break them out of the egg if you leave the eggs in the viv.

If your nerves get the best of you and you feel you have to intervene, just remove the leaf and place into a container and add sufficient water to cover the egg mass. That should be sufficient to allow the tadpoles to hatch out and swim free.

BTW, day 16 is not too long. While people cite 10-14 days as the average, I've seen it take as long as 3 weeks or a little longer for hatching to occur.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## cubby23

Any update? Did they hatch? Hopefully there is more good new coming.


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks Bill,
Well I dont know if one hatched or not? maybe you all can tell me by the pics. The first two I took last night and the second 2 are from this morning:

Day 16








Gills 










This morning Day 17








I need a better close up..but I didnt want to scare papa away. Is this one Hatched??


----------



## Kiari43

Scarey Update...

I went to look at them a few minutes ago and one was missing...I looked both papas over thourghly to see if it had picked it up and nope...and it wasnt in the water.....








I made the decision then to pull the rest out. they were put into a tupperware. The frogs were NOT happy but I had no choice, I really didn't want to lose another one. While I was watching them I found the final one! Thrashing on the damp moss floor. I moved it to the tupperware too. 

I feel bad for the parents as they have been watching over them so much and I was really hoping they could at least transport them to water. But I think I made the right choice for the tads. Im happy they are all okay but conflicted and feel bad for the papas....

SO...After typing all that, I felt really guilty for the papas.....so I moved the tupperware into the tank. They can still watch them, but if one falls off...it wont be falling onto the tank bedding. I think we may all be happy for now.

















4 of them have definately hatched. They are the straight ones. 2 more to go. The one that was in the bedding is already sorta swimming around the tuppware.


----------



## Kiari43

YAY we have 5 healthy tadpoles and one still working its way out 

I moved the 4 swimming tads to their new home this evening. This is a 5 Gallon tank, and inside is an individualy cup for each. 









Close up Shots of the Tads. I don't know wether to start counting from today or from the day they were laid....so we will just call this Week 1. But they are 19 days old...Not really getting into the "does life start at conception debate" :wink: 

























Here are the 2 I have not moved yet. The straight one has hatched. The curved one is taking its time. If you look close you can see a little of his tail is out of the clear egg sac.









Mom wanted a picture too...with her new mushrooms :lol:









And finally for size comparison I took a Picture with a Quarter in their new tank, but not in one of the cups. Dont want to dirty the water. I then cropped them next to each other so this is their actual size compared to a quarter. I plan to update pics once a week now and we can all see how they compare to their quarter.


----------



## cubby23

Great update, I hope they will go full term.


----------



## c'est ma

This is a fantastic picture record, Kiari. I really look forward to your updates.


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks both of you


----------



## Guest

very nice Kiara. ive been following along, but hadnt really had anything to add 

still dont have anything 

check your private mesaages though  i sent you a message a few days ago. there should be a caption up top (under the search button) that says you have a new message. if you click it it will open a page with your message boxes.


----------



## Kiari43

***UPDATE WEEK 2***


Ok so I thought not much was going on....Happy all 6 are still alive but they just looked like little fish to me! HELLO add a good camera with awesome zoom and see what I see!!!!



What my eyes see:









Zoomed in:

















Their Eyes are AMAZING!


Comparison to Quarter:


----------



## foxhunt006

awwwww, they're such cute little buggers, aren't they? I'm rooting for you and your new little ones! What amazing pictures! Thank you so much for sharing these!


----------



## 311_dart

Kiari43 said:


> I know there are not a lot of people chatting on this thread, but it is getting a lot of views


I guess I am now a poster and not a viewer anymore!  great pics, thanks for all the updates I have been enjoying them. Good luck and I hope they all morph for you!


----------



## Kiari43

Ok Week 3 pictures!

Things in this stage are really going slower, The changes I have noticed is that they are bigger than last week and a lot more active. Hopefully soon we will see some back legs forming.




















And a shot of the second batch  5 more eggs


----------



## Kiari43

Okay I have a question....all 6 of my tadpoles are at the 40 day mark, they look the same as the last pictures, just bigger. I dont see any back legs yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No. In the next week or two you will start to see some little legs poke out. All tads morph at different rates, but these guys seem to be right on track.
Good Luck
Jason


----------



## joeyo90

congratz on the tads my eggs will be hatching soon so please update when they sprout back and front legs very informative for newer breeders thanks for the cool post


----------



## elmoisfive

Kiari43 said:


> Okay I have a question....all 6 of my tadpoles are at the 40 day mark, they look the same as the last pictures, just bigger. I dont see any back legs yet. Should I be concerned?


The emerging back legs tend to be 'invisible' when first emerging if viewing the tadpole from above as the tad will keep them tucked tightly against its body. Especially difficult to see with darker tads. However, when viewed from the side, they are usually easy to spot. 

You will find that with experience you can spot the leg buds from the top as well. The new back legs will be tiny little things but will grow in time.

Once the back legs reach good size (basically proportional to the body), you can guesstimate the time of front leg emergence by how rapidly the tadpole starts to color up (this works with some but not all darts - however safe bet for your tinc tads).

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## Kiari43

Looking back at these pictures I guess I need to update them! They are almost twice the size now! Still havent seen legs but they are all swimming and eating a lot. I will take some pictures tonight after their water change.


----------



## Kiari43

As promised. Please excuse the water, it needs to be changed tomorrow.

Check out the Chubby little legs forming under the tail!









This one he/she decided to smile for, happy about his new feet 









Current living conditions









And in the Gognac glass I used to get the underside pictures.
Note the Quarter for size comparison.









I will post a whole lot more tomorrow when I actually get to do the water change and hopefully can get all 6 of them showing off their hot new Legs


----------



## c'est ma

GREAT pics!

Love this thread.


----------



## Raymond

Thats very cool. Nice shots, and good luck with the rest.


----------



## Ghetto Man

I know you had a second clutch laid soon after this one. What is the progress with that? How many clutches have you had now? 

Man this thread makes me so impatient for my frogs to start breeding...


----------



## Kiari43

unfortunately the second batch molded over  They were laid in the hut and I left them there and I think that may be why. It was pretty sad, they were developing nicely and even moving inside their eggs.

These six were laid on a leaf, I guess that is a better place for them. 

They are calling and momma is getting very fat so maybe soon I will have new eggs.


----------



## Kiari43

More! I hade to change their water today so I pulled out the camera.




















And this last one is named Squirt. He has always been sooo litle compared to the others and as you can see he is developmentally behind too. His little legs are just barely started.


----------



## Basketbreaker

I love watching this thread. Cross your fingers for no SLS. It got nearly half my first leuc tads.


----------



## Kiari43

Day 55

Seems I have tads at three different stages now all from the same clutch. 
Squirt is still developing slower than the rest, his legs dont look real defined yet and he is half the size of the others. I think he will be fine, just needs more time. 

Then I have some where their legs are looking great.

And finally I have 2 that look like they are getting elbows. 

Todays pics. Didnt take any of squirt. But here are some of a few of the others.

Back Legs growing:

















Now this one has elbows I think. Please excuse the messy water, his change is scheduled for tomorrow.

















Now I have a question about the last two pictures. Is this tad at a stage already where I need to provide it with a grow out area, like so it can climb out of the water. Is that needed at this time or do I have a few weeks left?


----------



## Basketbreaker

You got some time. Wait for the front legs to pop before you wanna start thinking about that. Even then u still got some time.

Mike


----------



## Kiari43

Updated pics!
5 out of the six are THIS close to popping out their front legs. I can see them with the naked eye but the camera doesnt show it  But I can see the front legs and even toes! "Squirt" is still being a little runt. His back legs are very slowly forming. I would say development wise he is about 20 days behind the other 5. Anyone ever expierience this. I hope so, with a positive outcome!

Ok Pics!

Swimmy Swim, learning to use legs :lol: 











From the top, Arms any second now.









From the bottom.









Quarter Comparison









My Runt, Squirt









And this is how I get my belly shots for those of you wondering :wink: 










Again any insight on My runt would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiari43

Thursday Nov 30!
Front arms popping out  :shock:


----------



## housevibe7

That's Great!!! I was hoping to see an update at some point from you. Especially after you said that you were starting to see color. Still haven't started the tank yet. This has been a hell week and finals are next week and the one after...  SO, looks like it may have to wait until then... I am itching to get started though.


----------



## c'est ma

More fantastic pics, Kiari!

Q: Can you manage to simultaneously hold the glass w/ tad _and_ snap the pic (as opposed to having a helper)? I'm impressed!


----------



## Kiari43

c'est ma said:


> More fantastic pics, Kiari!
> 
> Q: Can you manage to simultaneously hold the glass w/ tad _and_ snap the pic (as opposed to having a helper)? I'm impressed!


Thanks! HAHA and yes I usually hold it, and usually it is above my head. I'm sure a picture of me taking the pictures is almost just as amusing :lol:


----------



## Kiari43

housevibe7 said:


> That's Great!!! I was hoping to see an update at some point from you. Especially after you said that you were starting to see color. Still haven't started the tank yet. This has been a hell week and finals are next week and the one after...  SO, looks like it may have to wait until then... I am itching to get started though.


Hey girly! The blue is not yet showing up in the pictures which is quite frustrating  

Im setting up their morph tank tomorrow or saturday, really basic setup.

For those wondering....Mrs. Housevibe is going to get some of these babies  

I have decided to keep "squirt" if he ever catches up and starts developing. Something is off with him so I guess it is best that he stays here. On another note I have 1 new tad about 2 weeks old, hasn't hatched yet but I think is definately healthy enough to. all my other clutches and eggs have gone bad. I cant believe the very first clutch they ever produced has done so well.


----------



## c'est ma

Kiari43 said:


> I'm sure a picture of me taking the pictures is almost just as amusing :lol:


I was going to ask for one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## joeyo90

awsome! starting to look like frogs now  my first clutch should be getting their hind leggs any day now


----------



## ccc

Thank you for sharing your pictures. It is awsome to watch the whole process.

ccc


----------



## Kiari43

New Picture time!!!


"Do you see a dog in this picture?"
The new living quarters!









Baby A-Front legs popped out 3 days ago

















2 of the other 3 that have popped front legs. They popped just yesterday. I am hoping the legs are just small because they are still morphing and it isn't sls.


----------



## housevibe7

Now we are starting to see some of that color! Yay! Other than that all I can say is... :mrgreen: and (((((((((NO SLS)))))))))) Congratulations, any of the other clutches doing ok?


----------



## Kiari43

Hey hun, from the first clutch:
1 looking great!
3 a little behind with skinny legs, hopefully it is not SLS
1 waiting to pop
1=Squirt, lol this poor little man's back legs are still developing. Front legs are not even in the picture yet.

I have 1 tad just hatched 2 days ago

Thats the status here... My little pup in the pic above is about as curious as I am. Everytime I take the morphing box out she comes over to check on them. At first I thought she just wanted to drink their water, but nope...she stands there with her nose right next to the water and when one swims she runs in circles! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I hope the tiny legs are just part of development. I can't imagine "culling" them after I have put so much effort into them.


----------



## elmoisfive

As mentioned in response to your other post of these skinny leg tads in 'General Health', they unfortunately have SLS and will not improve with time. Should you try to keep them alive, i.e. nurse them out of the water in the hopes that they will improve, the following pattern will occur. The impaired froglet will have limited to no ability to hold itself upright using the front legs and limited ability to move itself around. Secondly, it's inability to effectively capture prey (it can't move well and will not be oriented properly for taking prey in) will lead over time to a weaker and weaker froglet. Ultimately death is the normal conclusion.

I refer to this pattern with some certainty because I ran the experiment out of personal curiosity with froglets showing impairment similar to what you have photographed. Not because I expected them to become healthy froglets but because I wanted to understand just how disadvantaged 'modest SLS' froglets actually are...I refer to this as modest SLS because I've seen total lack of limbs in tricolors that I would categorize as severe SLS.

I have to admit that it was a bit heart breaking watching the impaired froglets struggle to survive only to see them decline day after day. So now I cull them when they appear rather than subject them to slow death over weeks. It's not fun. 

Now the good news in all of this is that you have at least one good froglet in the making so it means that you are more or less doing the right thing from a husbandry perspective and the parents aren't throwing out all duds. So in time they should be producing groups of good offspring...good luck and keep the faith.

Bill


----------



## housevibe7

I'm sorry sweety. pm'ing you


----------



## Kiari43

Your right, they do have it. They are still swimming and the front legs dont move.

I know I cannot "cull" them myself. There is an exotic pet vet around here so I guess I will take them there  

So besides them I have 1 healthy froglet, 1 tad VERY far behind, only has back legs, and one tad 5 days since hatching.

My question is...This one little baby who is healthy, is it better to put him all alone in a froglet tank, or is it safe to let him in with my adults? 2 males 1 female?


----------



## elmoisfive

The froglet will do best in its own setup. At that young age, it will be at a disadvantage in competing for food so it will likely not grow as well in the adult viv.

Bill


----------



## Joshchan

Sorry to hear about the little guys.
Josh


----------



## Kiari43

Update: But no pictures tonight.

The current status:
1: Healthy and in Froglet tank. He was climbing a lot but now that I moved others in there he stays on the bedding
3: SLS but not as bad as it could be I guess. Have been moved to the froglet tank. never seen them climb but they do get around the bedding ok.
1: SLS still in morphing tank
1: STILL only has back legs but front ones are forming, crossing fingers for no SLS.

I have been pretty down about the SLS and am just watching and waiting to see how much it will affect them. I put FF Larva and Flies in there but havent seen any of them eat yet. I think it is still a bit too early.

They are cute little buggers though, I will update with Pictures soon.


----------



## NCSUdart

as bill has said, its better to cull them now than wait till later. it may be hard for you to do, but will be better for both you and the froglets.


----------



## Kiari43

Pics of the one healthy Froglet I have from this clutch. 

















4 Others came out with SLS, 1 is STILL in the water about to pop front legs any day now.


----------



## housevibe7

Gorgeous little one A. good to see. They will get it right eventually.

ETA: Is the one about to pop squirt?


----------



## Kiari43

Yup Squirt is STILL in the water! Can you believe he is from the same clutch?


----------



## joeyo90

very nice  
any pics of how squirts comming along?


----------



## Kiari43

joeyo90 said:


> very nice
> any pics of how squirts comming along?


Sure, I will take some tomorrow when I change his water


----------



## c'est ma

Beautiful froglet, Kiari! I'm rooting for Squirt...


----------



## Joshchan

Congrats on the froglet! Go Squirt!!
Josh


----------



## Kiari43

Update on Squirt! And a good one I think!!!

I woke up this morning and one front leg was out. I took these pics:
The first one you can see his second leg working its way out!









This one I just though was hilarious. You can see his one leg and the reflection of his face on the glass made me really laugh!











EVEN Better?!?!?! I have seen the legs MOVING so it looks like he doesn't have SLS. (((Praying))) 2 out of 6

The other Froglet is doing real good, eating like a champ!


----------



## housevibe7

YAY A.!!! Go squirt! Great to see the two are doing well.


----------



## joeyo90

you can do it squirt!!!


----------



## Kiari43

An update!

Healthy Froglet #1 is doing GREAT!!!! Getting bigger everyday!

Squirt: GROWING! About half the size of #1 but is quickly catching up! He loves to hunt fruit flies!

4 SLS babies: 1 passed. The other 3 I put in 2 inches of water, way above their heads, and they were able to get out of it by climbing the walls. So I still have them and yes they are disbled but they are growing, eating, and have their own way of getting around so I will not give up on them.

I will post pics soon!

Thanks for all of you who have followed this journey and given me great advice!


----------



## KeroKero

Kiari43 - EXCELLENT photo showing the leg coming out!

I've actually got 5 froglets (or just about) that are all from the same clutch. The oldest is two months out of the water. The youngest just started showing forelimbs. All raised individually under the same conditions. Just crazy.


----------



## Kiari43

KeroKero said:


> Kiari43 - EXCELLENT photo showing the leg coming out!
> 
> I've actually got 5 froglets (or just about) that are all from the same clutch. The oldest is two months out of the water. The youngest just started showing forelimbs. All raised individually under the same conditions. Just crazy.


Wierd huh!!!! Glad your clutch has had such a good outcome!


----------



## Joshchan

Yay Squirt! Glad to hear Squirt made it.
Josh


----------



## housevibe7

Waiting for those pics A.  Oh BTW, I have that semi-construction journal we were talking about over in the frogs and vivs section. Hope things are going well as I don't go over to AWW much anymore since DH got out in August.


----------



## Kiari43

Bumping for a friend


----------



## Kiari43

Just a final update. Here is the one froglet who matured to adult.

Out of the water for well over a year now. Squirt held on for a long time but just wasn't ever very strong and had slight sls. He was having trouble catching food. He was isolated in a small tank but he just kept getting skinnier so a hard choice was made. I couldn't watch him starve to death. 

But here is my healthy first homegrown froglet. I didn't realize how much his colors had changed until I looked back at this thread!


----------



## christina hanson

Very Nice! I had been thinking about you, wondering how things were going. Thanks for the update!


----------



## elmoisfive

Sorry about Squirt  

Good to see that the one frog has grown nicely. Congrats.

Bill


----------



## dom

:shock: wow i just read this tonight! amazing post i really liked how you kept up witht the pics of progress.! good luck with future froglets, for you first clutch i would say you did one hell of a job.


----------



## housevibe7

That one that says Christina Hanson was me... sorry, I thought I had signed her out. So again hi! Good to see you posting a bit.


----------



## Kiari43

Thanks Everyone 

I have had a few clutches since this first one but since I am just a hobbyist and not a breeder I have let the frogs raise them...or try to. They haven't quite gotten the hang of it yet. I may pull one of the upcoming batches and see how I do. I'm not even sure how often they breed as I don't mess with the coco hut and dish too much. I have a brom thats root have attached to it so I try to pick it up as little as possible.

Seems like this one is a female so I may have 2 breeding pairs soon as I already had 2 males and 1 female.


----------



## stevemc

Pics? Anything new happening?


----------



## hopalong

Fabulous diary and thread! I love your pictures of developing tads and would love to use them in my reptile and amphibian class. May I please? They are fantastic and the lighting really shows the details!

Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Kiari43

hopalong said:


> Fabulous diary and thread! I love your pictures of developing tads and would love to use them in my reptile and amphibian class. May I please? They are fantastic and the lighting really shows the details!
> 
> Thanks! Cheers!



Sure! I would be very happy if you used them


----------



## Kiari43

Bump for a fellow board member.

Update: Healthy Frog is named "Coach" She is the beloved pet of my nephew now.


----------



## Kiari43

I am so glad this site is here and saved all my pics and info. I haven't had frogs for a few years and I am looking to start building a new set up.


----------

